# 1971 Com-Pac 16



## duvalattorney (10 mo ago)

Hello, I just purchased this 1971 Com-Pac and I aim to restore it. But I have so many questions, because I don't know what it was like originally. Two huge things are that there is an area behind the mast compression post, like a hole in the floor with decorative wooden cover plates to close it up. But what the hell is it for? The previous owner has a huge battery sticking out of it. I want to keep the battery for lighting inside, etc..., but I can't see a good way to store the battery. Second question, on the floor of the cabin, there is a hole that goes back to the stern, and comes to a head right under the companionway hatch. I will include a picture. Why is this hole there? Why is there an empty cavity below the floor? Is that hole supposed to be there, or did the previous owner cut it out for some reason? I am mystified by this. Also, the compression post is connected to a piece of wood that is rotten. How do I replace all of this? I will include pictures, and any and all help with my restoration would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Welcome to SailNet! Compac made several different designs. Which one do you have? You can add it to your profile so people don't have to ask each time. Rotted wood involved with the compression post will need to be replaced. Pressure-treated lumber or rot-resistant wood like Locust, Ipé, or Teak might be useful here. The hole in the bilge may be there to ensure that any water in it goes to the deepest place so it can be pumped overboard. Hard to tell from your description. More pictures (and descriptions) might be helpful.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I once owned a Compac 16 so I'm a little familiar with them. Are you in Duval county Fl as your name suggests ? I'd be happy to come by and take a look at things with you. Send me a private message and we'll chat.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

duvalattorney said:


> Hello, I just purchased this 1971 Com-Pac and I aim to restore it. But I have so many questions, because I don't know what it was like originally. Two huge things are that there is an area behind the mast compression post, like a hole in the floor with decorative wooden cover plates to close it up. But what the hell is it for? The previous owner has a huge battery sticking out of it. I want to keep the battery for lighting inside, etc..., but I can't see a good way to store the battery. Second question, on the floor of the cabin, there is a hole that goes back to the stern, and comes to a head right under the companionway hatch. I will include a picture. Why is this hole there? Why is there an empty cavity below the floor? Is that hole supposed to be there, or did the previous owner cut it out for some reason? I am mystified by this. Also, the compression post is connected to a piece of wood that is rotten. How do I replace all of this? I will include pictures, and any and all help with my restoration would be extremely appreciated.
> View attachment 142990
> View attachment 142991


Welcome! We have had a couple 16's and know in the early years, such as yours, the decks had wood core issues. This was eliminated in later models by a solid layup. Not sure what holes you are referring to. Your first picture appears to be the area above the keel and between the bunks. Maybe some further pictures would help. Finally you would be well advised to check out the Compac Yacht Owners Association as there is a wealth of knowledge there. Link is below.



https://cpyoa.com/forum/


----------



## duvalattorney (10 mo ago)

oldmanmirage said:


> I once owned a Compac 16 so I'm a little familiar with them. Are you in Duval county Fl as your name suggests ? I'd be happy to come by and take a look at things with you. Send me a private message and we'll chat.


Hey man that is very generous of you. I would love the advice. I'm trying to figure out how to do a private message. Meanwhile, my email is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## duvalattorney (10 mo ago)

Interlude said:


> Welcome! We have had a couple 16's and know in the early years, such as yours, the decks had wood core issues. This was eliminated in later models by a solid layup. Not sure what holes you are referring to. Your first picture appears to be the area above the keel and between the bunks. Maybe some further pictures would help. Finally you would be well advised to check out the Compac Yacht Owners Association as there is a wealth of knowledge there. Link is below.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cpyoa.com/forum/


I am going to get some more pictures together, but when I say hole in the floor, that doesn't sound right. In the cabin, there is like a wooden deck build up on top of where the keel is. It's open down the middle and comes to like a point right under the companionway hatch.


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

Interlude said:


> Welcome! We have had a couple 16's and know in the early years, such as yours, the decks had wood core issues. This was eliminated in later models by a solid layup. Not sure what holes you are referring to. Your first picture appears to be the area above the keel and between the bunks. Maybe some further pictures would help. Finally you would be well advised to check out the Compac Yacht Owners Association as there is a wealth of knowledge there. Link is below.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cpyoa.com/forum/


Interlude has the best advice going here. CPYOA has several past blogs on complete dissection(s) with flicks of CP-16's. Having owned two CP-16(s), a CP-23 and two CP-27(s), it is the go to place for all ComPac Yachts. The worst case that I have read on the CPYOA blog was of a C-16 owner that separated the deck from the hull, repaired and reglassed the hull interior, BUT when he tried to join the deck and hull back together they no longer fit. The hull had become distorted. A very sad case of a bunch of wasted work.
regards charlie


----------



## Lexis (9 mo ago)

Windrunner said:


> CPYOA has several past blogs on complete dissection(s) with flicks of CP-16's. Having owned two CP-16(s), a CP-23 and two CP-27(s)


What was the furthest place you cruised with your CP27s? The Bahamas, for example?


----------



## Lexis (9 mo ago)

If I am not mistaken, there 3 Compac 16 models.
Compac 16 starting from 1971. Fin keel. shoal draft.
Compac 16 Mark II 1975. about one ft longer than 16 and comes with Keel/Cbrd.
Compac Legacy 2006 Keel/Cbrd. about half feet shorter than Mk2. lighter Disp. and ballast. Larger S.A./Disp, and etc...

Compac 16 PHRF rating: 326. Does this mean she is extremely slow?


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

Lexis said:


> What was the furthest place you cruised with your CP27s? The Bahamas, for example?


Hey Lexis: The first C-27 was a new 1986 boat. We were stationed in Jacksonville (Camp LeJeune) and Havelock (Cherry Point), for 4 years. The second C-27 was still an '86 model, when we retired to New Bern, for around 5 years, until we bought a PSC 34, three years ago. The furthest South has been Wilmington. East has been Cape Lookout / Ocracoke, we have been pretty much anyplace worth looking at on the Pamlico, associated rivers and the Albemarle, up to Elizabeth City, and some time around New River, and Swansboro with their associated inlets.

A C-27 on the sounds can be pretty sporty at times. They are pretty nice and well made but they are a far cry from a Pacific Seacraft.

regards charlie


----------



## Lexis (9 mo ago)

Windrunner said:


> The furthest South has been Wilmington. East has been Cape Lookout / Ocracoke, we have been pretty much anyplace worth looking at on the Pamlico, associated rivers and the Albemarle, up to Elizabeth City, and some time around New River, and Swansboro with their associated inlets.
> 
> A C-27 on the sounds can be pretty sporty at times. They are pretty nice and well made but they are a far cry from a Pacific Seacraft.


Yes, no way to compare with PS. I think C27 is just a weekender with full accommodation, beautiful boat though.

Despite how much I love their looks, CPs seem to be not for me.


----------

